# Which size CO2 tank?



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm taking the plunge into pressurized CO2 (finally) and have a 46g tank with 96 watts of light. I have no idea whether to get a 5lb or a 10lb CO2 tank though. I have room for either. Given my tank size and lighting, which would you get?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i say bigger is better! it really comes down to size and price if your not concerned about either then go for the big one. i prefer to have the biggest tank i can get and hide!

P.s. dont forget to chain your tank when you get it!


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd go with 10. My gas shop has two different forms of 10 gallon cylinders. The other reason is that the gas shop has a ton of 10 gallon cylinders so there is never a problem getting a tank swap. 
Scott


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Get the biggest one you can, it wont go bad. Longer between refills is good!


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Get the biggest one you can, it wont go bad. Longer between refills is good!


X 2..

Got to love set it and forget it.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

The cost of the gas doesn't really change much, from 5 to 10 or even 20 (at least at my local shop). It's something like $10 to fill a 5lb and $14 to fill a 20lb. I'd opt for the biggest that will fit.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, I went for the 10lb tank. Thanks guys!


----------

